# GT Zaskar Trials (Hans Rey signature frame) builds?



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Anyone riding a Zaskar Trials?

I've built one recently (model year 2008, size M) with a rigid fork. The fork is a Surly Instigator at 447 mm axle to crown height, which I got as a first approximation to a yet unknown geometry. And lo, from how it feels I get the suspicion that the fork is about 20 mm too tall for the bike. But maybe I'm just used to the more BMX-like steering of my Ti hardtail.

So, for starters, what forks are you running with your Zaskars?


----------

